# Lowrance melon ?!?



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

check the ground wire


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Make sure you have a good battery and test voltage at the plug with a meter. My Lowrance will not come on if the battery is below about 12 volts I believe.


----------



## oits19 (Nov 8, 2021)

Had the same issue with my simrad. I sent it in for warranty as mine came with the boat. Navico has been very responsive and I've been impressed with the customer service so far. Still waiting to hear back as to whether they can fix it or send a new unit. Hope you don't get another lemon


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have been wondering what you are asking…did you mean to type lemon and not melon?


----------



## wildgoose (Aug 19, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Make sure you have a good battery and test voltage at the plug with a meter. My Lowrance will not come on if the battery is below about 12 volts I believe.


I also have the exact same problem with my Lowrance Hook unit...


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

Sounds like your dealer is taking care of you. Over a dozen years ago, my first HDS wouldn't power up sometimes unless I smacked it from the right. Then it would stay on all day.

Lowrance took care of it under warranty. Second one never had an issue.


----------

